# Polaris Introduces New RANGER RZR XP™ 4 900!



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Thats is correct polaris has introduced us to there new extreme machine the RANGER RZR XP™ 4 900!

Base Model: $17,995
RANGER RZR XP™ 4 900 Liquid Silver LE: $19.499!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

got the email earlier myself! Sweet! :rockn:


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

$19k? Yikes!


----------

